# Furfags by age



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Since we've had umpteen million fucking age threads, I figured we'd have a sticky for more than just crotchety old lube farts.

So before you guys go all LOL ADD POLL, I'm going to add a poll in a minute or two.

My personal chime: I'm currently 17.


----------



## Hir (Apr 19, 2010)

I am 17 too, wee.


----------



## Ben (Apr 19, 2010)

But Ratte, if I reveal my age, people's perceptions of me will be shattered. My internet identity will be compromised _forever._

17.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

*cries* Why do I have to be a furfag ;^;

I'm insignificant to the fandom though for I am 15 and small...and female...
._.


----------



## Bittertooth (Apr 19, 2010)

16


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 19, young enough to act like an asshole sometimes but old enough to know better.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 18.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 18, woooh....Darn, can't hit on WillowWulf...wait, why would I....



> ...and female...


----------



## ShadowEon (Apr 19, 2010)

I r 16.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm 18, woooh....Darn, can't hit on WillowWulf...wait, why would I....



That's my job.

Poll's up.


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 19, 2010)

breaking the teen barrier here. 21... and first to respond to the poll right now, it looks like


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries* Why do I have to be a furfag ;^;
> 
> I'm insignificant to the fandom though for I am 15 and small...and female...
> ._.



Well hello there.


----------



## Takun (Apr 19, 2010)

DOG YEARS OR PEOPLE YEARS WOF WOF


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Well hello there.


*blush*


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Takun said:


> DOG YEARS OR PEOPLE YEARS WOF WOF



FUCK YOU, TAKUN



WillowWulf said:


> *blush*



:wink:


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 19, 2010)

17 and a half


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> 17 and a half



As am I, to this very day.  c:


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm 18, woooh....Darn, can't hit on WillowWulf...wait, why would I....



You're slowly turning bi.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *cries* Why do I have to be a furfag ;^;
> 
> I'm insignificant to the fandom though for I am 15 and small...and female...
> ._.


 lol your 15 ^^ im 15 also


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> :wink:


._.



TashkentFox said:


> You're slowly turning bi.


..I thought Mr. Scotty was already bi :/


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I'm 18, woooh....Darn, can't hit on WillowWulf...wait, why would I....


 i can XD


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 19, 2010)

well the way i say it you cant honestly say even if your straight that youve never had a gay fantasy EVER

same goes for gay guys and straight fantasies im sure

might just be my way of looking at it



WillowWulf said:


> ..I thought Mr. Scotty was already bi :/


MR. scotty??? ohhh arent WE sounding professional



Ratte said:


> As am I, to this very day. c:


o rly? whens your bday?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.
> 
> 
> ..I thought Mr. Scotty was already bi :/



Naw man, total furfag. :V


----------



## Conker (Apr 19, 2010)

21. Hoorah legal drinking age!


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ._.



8)


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm... *gulp* 15.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm... *gulp* 15.


 same for me


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> o rly? whens your bday?



This day, except in October.


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 19, 2010)

so many young'uns! I was under the impression that more furfags were at least 20


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> 8)


*snuggles*


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> This day, except in October.


 
WHOA WHOA WHOA WAITAMINUTE ARE U SERIOUS>?!?!?

mines in november


----------



## thetakara (Apr 19, 2010)

24. 25 in July. I'm old now. ;__;


----------



## Katarin (Apr 19, 2010)

22. Lots of things about this forum are explained by this poll. Damn kids.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *snuggles*



;3



yummynbeefy said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA WAITAMINUTE ARE U SERIOUS>?!?!?
> 
> mines in november



TOO CLOSE FOR COMFORT



Katarin said:


> 22. Lots of things about this forum are explained by this poll. Damn kids.



Teehee.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 19, 2010)

20. Not a teen anymore but not yet old enough to drink.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Katarin said:


> 22. Lots of things about this forum are explained by this poll. Damn kids.


I'll leave right away then ._.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'll leave right away then ._.


 *Grabs Tail* your not leaving >:3


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

21 here.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> 21 here.



I thought you'd be in your thirties. :lol:


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> *Grabs Tail* your not leaving >:3


;^;


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 19, 2010)

18 as well


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 19, 2010)

Too old. I am teh sad.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;


 >:3c


----------



## thetakara (Apr 19, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Too old. I am teh sad.



*pats*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I thought you'd be in your thirties. :lol:


Really? Cool.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Really? Cool.



Really? Nothin'? *sadface*


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 19, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> 20. Not a teen anymore but not yet old enough to drink.



Only in the United States, in free countries like Canada and Britain you can drink from the age of 18.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 19, 2010)

21 in less thank 2 weeks


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

I am 16, makes people feel bad for thinking I am so cute ^^


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I am 16, makes people feel bad for thinking I am so cute ^^


You're just a big ball of evil...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Really? Nothin'? *sadface*


 I am curious on how you came to that idea.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> *Grabs Tail* your not leaving >:3



Git.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am curious on how you came to that idea.


What idea?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You're just a big ball of evil...


A cute fuzzy sort of evil. Like ebil, hee hee.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> A cute fuzzy sort of evil. Like ebil, hee hee.


 i like fuzzy balls of evil.  there all fuzzy


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Git.


i dont wana ;^;


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Git.


yes ma'am 
*folds down ears*


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 19, 2010)

Age: 21

Mental Age: 18

Physical Age: 16


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> i like fuzzy balls of evil. *They're* all fuzzy


Needs grammar fix.
As long as the fuzz does not end up in my eyes, I'm happy.


----------



## DolphinSpirit (Apr 19, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Age: 21
> 
> Mental Age: 18
> 
> Physical Age: 16





I like this. Cept my physical age isn't 16. 

I look my age. D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> What idea?


 that i was 30-something XD


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> yes ma'am
> *folds down ears*



Not you.

You're fine.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> that i was 30-something XD


I don't know... I just thought you were... >.>





...Most people flip a bitch when they are told they look ten years older than they actually are...


----------



## Weebz (Apr 19, 2010)

Form of, SIXTEEN YEAR OLD!


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Not you.
> 
> You're fine.


;^;
o-ok..


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 19, 2010)

DolphinSpirit said:


> I like this. Cept my physical age isn't 16.
> 
> I look my age. D:


 I don't look my age, everyone thinks I am 15 or 16. They also think my mom is 25.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I don't know... I just thought you were... >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found it more flattering then insulting in a way.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 19, 2010)

I would be 16, though I'm often mistaken for being a few years older.

and for the age I act, it varies upon who I'm talking to and how I'm feeling. :V


----------



## Shaui (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh fuck! the fandom is so young...
this can only mean one thing..






Btw, 18 years old here.


----------



## Weebz (Apr 19, 2010)

I lol'd.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Oh fuck! the fandom is so young...
> this can only mean one thing..
> 
> 
> ...


I tried leaving :/


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I would be 16, though I'm often mistaken for being a few years older.
> 
> and for the age I act, it varies upon who I'm talking to and how I'm feeling. :V



I act twelve but people sometimes think I'm older than my real age.  :V



Shaui said:


> Oh fuck! the fandom is so young...
> this can only mean one thing..
> 
> 
> ...



I was here first.  Take a hike.


----------



## Bando (Apr 19, 2010)

Postin' in a Ratte thread.

I'm 16.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

14.
:insertawesomesmileyfacehere:


----------



## Aden (Apr 19, 2010)

Should really have more specific options for the youth and young adult ranges


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

20


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> 14.
> :insertawesomesmileyfacehere:


someone younger than me, now I'm old


----------



## Vriska (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> 20


...Now why did I think you where older then that.
OH SHI- -shot-



WillowWulf said:


> someone younger than me, now I'm old


 Sorry for you being old. :c


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> Should really have more specific options for the youth and young adult ranges



You're old.

There we go.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 19, 2010)

19


----------



## Mentova (Apr 19, 2010)

I will be 19 in September.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Sorry for you being old. :c


good thing is that I turn 16 this year, not that it really matters I guess :/


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

Most people here are older than me. :3
I feel all young, and defiled.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Most people here are older than me. :3
> I feel all young, and defiled.


I'm younger than you ._.


----------



## Carenath (Apr 19, 2010)

mid 20s


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 15...


----------



## Aden (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> You're old.
> 
> There we go.



please type in bigger text so I can see it with my old person eyes


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

17 and a half so i can still hit on willow :3


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Aden said:


> please type in bigger text so I can see it with my old person eyes



*ADDENS, YOU'RE OLD*

:3c


----------



## Aden (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> *ADDENS, YOU'RE OLD*
> 
> :3c



Oohhh :3

Yeah that makes sense what with the record collecting


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> 17 and a half so i can still hit on willow :3


;^;

why does everyone like hitting on me *blush*


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi, my name is "Outlier."


----------



## Alstor (Apr 19, 2010)

Shaui said:


> Oh fuck! the fandom is so young...
> this can only mean one thing..


Angry newfag response to following chart.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Hi, my name is "Outlier."


Hi Outlier, can I call you Irreverent?


----------



## Viva (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 16.  But sadly, I did not get a car, a party, a grand entrance, or P Diddy for my birthday


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;
> 
> why does everyone like hitting on me *blush*



You're mine.



Irreverent said:


> Hi, my name is "Outlier."



GEE, ARE YOU EVER GOING TO BE ON SKYPE?  :V V: :V


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 19, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Hi Outlier, can I call you Irreverent?



Only if you give me a Poisson.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 19, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Only if you give me a Poisson.



Ahh! MATH!!! *headexplodes*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;
> 
> why does everyone like hitting on me *blush*



why you crying? r those tears of joy?



Ratte said:


> You're mine.



i thought you were a girl, if so then you and nylak get away from the furry girls, there in short suply, if your a boy then in the words of mortal kombat. "Fight!"


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 19, 2010)

No dude. You gotta go Tekken. I'll pull out King or Armor King on ya ass.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> why you crying? r those tears of joy?
> 
> 
> 
> i thought you were a girl, if so then you and nylak get away from the furry girls, there in short suply, if your a boy then in the words of mortal kombat. "Fight!"


Ratte's a girl *blush*


----------



## Icky (Apr 19, 2010)

xXFURRY4EVA'SXx said:


> No dude. You gotta go Tekken. I'll pull out King or Armor King on ya ass.



what.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder how many 55+ members there are. ;B


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I wonder how many 55+ members there are. ;B


The oldest furry is 89, she's a squirrel who often times emails 2 the ranting gryphon about how she likes his show.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> The oldest furry is 89, she's a squirrel who often times emails 2 the ranting gryphon about how she likes his show.


Damn, that sucks. 2 is a terrible comedian and podcaster.

Furry is really in desperate need for a good podcast.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Damn, that sucks. 2 is a terrible comedian and podcaster.
> 
> Furry is really in desperate need for a good podcast.


He used to be funny, he ran out of material a long time ago.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> He used to be funny, he ran out of material a long time ago.


When I was 13 I thought he was funny because he cursed a lot.

When I hit puberty, I realized it was crap. Why would I want to hear someone bitch for 20 minutes about the Taco Bell menu?


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm fifteen and hit sixteen quite shortly. I'm so young; so innocent and pure... Pff yeah right.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> I'm fifteen and hit sixteen quite shortly. I'm so young; so innocent and pure... Pff yeah right.


I'm innocent and pure :3


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm innocent and pure :3


Dun worry, FAF will corrupt you. ;D


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'm younger than you ._.


That doesn't matter, what matters is, I like obvious things.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> That doesn't matter, what matters is, I like obvious things.


Rainbows?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> i thought you were a girl, if so then you and nylak get away from the furry girls, there in short suply, if your a boy then in the words of mortal kombat. "Fight!"



I'm biologically female, but mentally male.


----------



## Tommy (Apr 19, 2010)

I just turned 16 three days ago.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'm biologically female, but mentally male.


Then what am I? ._.
Cuz I don't think I'm really a man, but, honestly I don't know anymore


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 19, 2010)

20 in June.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Then what am I? ._.
> Cuz I don't think I'm really a man, but, honestly I don't know anymore



Plenty of time to find out.

;3c

Top or bottom?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 21 in November and you kids make me feel so fucking old.

Distribution of the poll choices could use some adjustment, looking at those results.


----------



## Willow (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Plenty of time to find out.
> 
> ;3c
> 
> Top or bottom?


Bottom duh


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I'm 21 in November and you kids make me feel so fucking old.
> 
> Distribution of the poll choices could use some adjustment, looking at those results.


I'm 21 too... ):


----------



## Tommy (Apr 19, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I'm 21 in November and you kids make me feel so fucking old.
> 
> Distribution of the poll choices could use some adjustment, looking at those results.



21 isn't THAT old...


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I'm 21 in November and you kids make me feel so fucking old.
> 
> Distribution of the poll choices could use some adjustment, looking at those results.



Best I could come up with before the LOL NEED POLL shit started.  Make due.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Tommy said:


> 21 isn't THAT old...


I'm already having back and rotator cuff problems. D:


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'm already having back and rotator cuff problems. D:



My left shoulder's rotator cuff has been screwed up for a year =( I need it for exerting force and all that good stuff.


----------



## CFox (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm 20, but I picked 21 because I don't want to be grouped with the youngins'


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Dog Donovan said:


> My left shoulder's rotator cuff has been screwed up for a year =( I need it for exerting force and all that good stuff.


Thanks to President Obama I may be able to afford surgery someday. Thank God.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I'm 20, but I picked 21 because I don't want to be grouped with the youngins'



Pussy.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 19, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Pussy.


Nothing wrong with being young. Being old blows. D:


----------



## Browder (Apr 19, 2010)

I feel like an old man sometimes. Then I look in the mirror.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 19, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Nothing wrong with being young. Being old blows. D:



I'll admit, I like being a teenager.  I just don't like the ungodly amount of homework and the constant need to fap.


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Pussy.



I don't want to be under the same group that 15 year olds are in! :I


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'll admit, I like being a teenager.  I just don't like the ungodly amount of homework and the constant need to fap.



Would you rather fap or start pushing out kiddos?

Yeah, I'd rather fap too.


----------



## Willow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'll admit, I like being a teenager.  I just don't like the ungodly amount of homework and the constant need to fap.


*sighs*
I feel ashamed and dirty for doing it :/
and I hardly ever do my homework at home at least


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 20, 2010)

]



WillowWulf said:


> *sighs*
> I must admit, it's a bit of a drag :/


Yeah... I do terrible since I don't do my homework, and I don't hand in stuff.
I just so lazy.


----------



## wpLOL (Apr 20, 2010)

21


----------



## Ratte (Apr 20, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> I don't want to be under the same group that 15 year olds are in! :I



Cry some more.



HAXX said:


> Would you rather fap or start pushing out kiddos?
> 
> Yeah, I'd rather fap too.



I hate children.  I wish I didn't have a vagina.



WillowWulf said:


> *sighs*
> I feel ashamed and dirty for doing it :/
> and I hardly ever do my homework at home at least



I do most of my homework at school when I can.


----------



## Willow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I hate children.  I wish I didn't have a vagina.
> 
> 
> 
> I do most of my homework at school when I can.


Same here ;^;

Half the time I forget I even have homework


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I hate children.  I wish I didn't have a vagina.



Me too (about hating the children part).

They wouldn't be so bad if they weren't so stupid and trying to act gangsta.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Guys lets go and TP the teacher's house!!!!

Also I heard Brandon Mahoney's brother sells weed after school by the bleachers


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> I'll admit, I like being a teenager.  I just don't like the ungodly amount of homework and the constant need to fap.


Scotty doesn't mind it. :B


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Im 17 guna b 18 in july.

*prolly gunna get flamed 4 this but....*
yea...i like the lovey dovey side of furries over the uber-yiff thing.

and i am straight aha
*not tryin 2 pick up pplz on internets lol*


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 20, 2010)

I never awnsered this poll. 17,btw.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

why are most of us 16-18?


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 20, 2010)

That's the age when you start to hate everything. For me, anyways.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

i dont hate evrything though....

and what does that have to do with goin furry?


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 20, 2010)

Furries are filled with hate.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> Furries are filled with hate.



No. Just H&K. You should really get a new baseline.


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 20, 2010)

You are filled with hate. Don't deny it.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

hate is bad. love is good.

im not a hippie and im not high lol


----------



## Nepmen (Apr 20, 2010)

unleash your rage.


----------



## Browder (Apr 20, 2010)

Nepmen said:


> You are filled with hate. Don't deny it.



Not really. I'm mostly filled with procrastination. And organs.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

I am filled with hate.  ...Grrrr.  *shakes fist...ragefully.  or something.*


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

I am full of cynicism and broken dreams of romance.
Does that count as hate?

EDIT: And booze full of that too,


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am full of cynicism and broken dreams of romance.
> Does that count as hate?
> 
> EDIT: And booze full of that too,


 I thought you were back in the saddle.  Whatever happened with that blind date you got from the wrong number thing?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I am full of cynicism and broken dreams of romance.
> Does that count as hate?
> 
> ,


 

nope im the same way.
romance with a non-slutty girl is hard to come by in so-cal lol


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I thought you were back in the saddle.  Whatever happened with that blind date you got from the wrong number thing?


 Hahaha, That thing went well, VERY well actually, Just poking fun at myself.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hahaha, That thing went well, VERY well actually, Just poking fun at myself.


 Then leave the complaining to those of us who are actually romantically challenged, thank you.  D:<

Also, good to hear it went well, especially after everyone was assuming it wouldn't.  XD  Show them what for.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Then leave the complaining to those of us who are actually romantically challenged, thank you.  D:<
> 
> Also, good to hear it went well, especially after everyone was assuming it wouldn't.  XD  Show them what for.



Hey Nylak.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Then leave the complaining to those of us who are actually romantically challenged, thank you. D:<
> 
> Also, good to hear it went well, especially after everyone was assuming it wouldn't. XD Show them what for.


 

lol yup!

hey im not romantically challenged! just picky ehehe.


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Hey Nylak.


 
NEVARRRRR.

On topic: I'm 22.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> NEVARRRRR.



...Seriously?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> ...Seriously?


Seriously.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Then leave the complaining to those of us who are actually romantically challenged, thank you.  D:<
> 
> Also, good to hear it went well, especially after everyone was assuming it wouldn't.  XD  Show them what for.


 Its one date, that is not a definite solution for romance xD.

Also: Yeah its nice to have it turn around against the negative hopes of others. _She has an awesome chest D; _-prays she never finds this forum=


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Seriously.



June 2008. 

(I'm running out of things from your profile info)


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its one date, that is not a definite solution for romance xD.
> 
> Also: Yeah its nice to have it turn around against the negative hopes of others. _She has an awesome chest D; _-prays she never finds this forum=


Eh, it's a start.  I haven't had a first date in 6 years.  Monogamy is boring.

And you should share the boobs love.  



Icarus615 said:


> June 2008.
> 
> (I'm running out of things from your profile info)


...Just give up.  >>


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> ...Just give up.  >>


_4,505_


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Eh, it's a start. I haven't had a first date in 6 years. Monogamy is boring.


 

DAM!

thats long!

its been like 2 months and im bitching...


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> _4,505_


 And now this is inaccurate.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> And now this is inaccurate.



...Nylak?


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol i feel ignored...anyone want pie?


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> DAM!
> 
> thats long!
> 
> its been like 2 months and im bitching...


Exactly.  Stop complaining.  The romance/excitement tends to die after the first year or so.  Groan. 



Icarus615 said:


> ...Nylak?


Actually, I think it's black.  Or at least a darker blue.



paintballadict9 said:


> lol i feel ignored...anyone want pie?


I WANT PIE.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> Eh, it's a start.  I haven't had a first date in 6 years.  Monogamy is boring.
> 
> And you should share the boobs love.


hahaha, If it means anything if you where local I would of _treid _to ask you out by now. 
(Maybe later I'd show a few people who are trustworthy enoungh sometime (clothed pics only) ) xD


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

WELL THATS TOO DAMN BAD! I JUST ATE THE LAST SLICE OF PIE!

and i dont think ill eva get tired of luvey duvey


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

paintballadict9 said:


> WELL THATS TOO DAMN BAD! I JUST ATE THE LAST SLICE OF PIE!



Well then.

You better be makin sum more goddamn pie.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> Well then.
> 
> You better be makin sum more goddamn pie.


 

*goes to buy pie


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> hahaha, If it means anything if you where local I would of _treid _to ask you out by now.
> (Maybe later I'd show a few people who are trustworthy enoungh sometime (clothed pics only) ) xD


I WANT TO SEE I WANT TO SEEEEEE.  *nosey.* 



paintballadict9 said:


> WELL THATS TOO DAMN BAD! I JUST ATE THE LAST SLICE OF PIE!
> 
> and i dont think ill eva get tired of luvey duvey


 
GOD DAMN IT I WANTED PIE.

And I miss the luvey duvey.  My relationship is, at least, predictable.

"Wanna go out and do something?"
"...Nah.  e_e"
"Wanna have sex?"
"...Sure.  e_e"


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I WANT TO SEE I WANT TO SEEEEEE.  *nosey.*


 Don have any yet xD. Like I saiiid maybe I'll pm one later.


----------



## Icky (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> I WANT TO SEE I WANT TO SEEEEEE.  *nosey.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry, he's getting more. 

And Ariel MT, would you post already? I see you lurking everywhere I am, and YOU NEVER SAY ANYTHING. IT'S CREEPY.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 20, 2010)

my past relationships were pretty much all sex and thats why they didnt work...

i want to have love and such to go on more than physical feelings....


and btw...I! HAS! PIE!


----------



## Nylak (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And Ariel MT, would you post already? I see you lurking everywhere I am, and YOU NEVER SAY ANYTHING. IT'S CREEPY.


 He's watching.  Aaaaaalways watching.  Waiting for the perfect moment to STRIKE.  >:]


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

Icarus615 said:


> And Ariel MT, would you post already? I see you lurking everywhere I am, and YOU NEVER SAY ANYTHING. IT'S CREEPY.



Nevar! Oh, wait.  Well, crap.

I'm everywhere and nowhere because I use "Today's Posts" a lot.

Edit: 





Nylak said:


> He's watching.  Aaaaaalways watching.  Waiting for the perfect moment to STRIKE.  >:]



>:3

Edit: Age is too old but not the oldest here.  :<


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

Pleases me to be one of the veteran furries here
(Not to the site just how long i been one)


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

Wait, what happens when we got older?


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not the only 15 year old here, right?


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

seems like you might be i found the fandome at 16 so im suprised there is not more younger furs, but most see it as a fetish so i can also see how there isn't so many


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 20, 2010)

18 in July.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Wait, what happens when we got older?


 
Not much really happens when get older.
A lot just push it aside or dont care for it anymore when they get older.
Someone i knew who quit being a furry said he couldnt belive how silly he was for being a furry.


----------



## Barak (Apr 20, 2010)

15 :3


----------



## wheelieotter (Apr 20, 2010)

auzbuzzard said:


> Wait, what happens when we got older?


You ever hear 2's rant on aging? That's what happens. Not all at once, but so slowly you won't notice until it's too late.
/crotchety old fart mode

44 here, although I don't feel that old myself, usually.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

21


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

Nylak said:


> He's watching.  Aaaaaalways watching.  Waiting for the perfect moment to STRIKE.  >:]



Holy goddamn I love your avatar


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 20, 2010)

18, Turning 19 in July. Though I feel like I'm 20 odd sometimes.. -_-'


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2010)

wheelieotter said:


> You ever hear 2's rant on aging?


"You are not allowed to view this image". 

17 here, but in my mind I'm younger :3


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 20, 2010)

35 as of the end of March. >_<


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm 21. And I'm straight; I must be a rare breed in the fandom. =^_0=


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 20, 2010)

Lomberdia said:


> I'm 21. And I'm straight; I must be a rare breed in the fandom. =^_0=



I'm 17 and straight, I hope to keep it that way, but I don't know what effect the fandom will end up having to me...


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 20, 2010)

What again... I'm the only vote again...

BTW, 14 but birthday on November.


----------



## CAThulu (Apr 20, 2010)

30.   I move into the 31-35 bracket at the end of May :/


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 20, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> I'm 17 and straight, I hope to keep it that way, but I don't know what effect the fandom will end up having to me...


 

lol it won't affect you unless you let it, I'm straight and I've been here for a year or so...I just don't find men attractive


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> TOO CLOSE FOR COMFORT


I DONT KNOW WHY WERE YELLING LIKE THIS!!!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 20, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Since we've had umpteen million fucking age threads, I figured we'd have a sticky for more than just crotchety old lube farts.
> 
> So before you guys go all LOL ADD POLL, I'm going to add a poll in a minute or two.
> 
> My personal chime: I'm currently 17.



o bby

Also ewww straight people.

Edit: 24


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

good to know there are more straight people on here then i have resently discoverd


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ;^;
> 
> why does everyone like hitting on me *blush*


 Cause your so cute.
-Pinches cheeks-
<3


----------



## Willow (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Cause your so cute.
> -Pinches cheeks-
> <3


*blush*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

;^; is there any straight girls that cant be pulled to the other side. 

im going to the bawww thread


----------



## Vriska (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ;^; is there any straight girls that cant be pulled to the other side.
> 
> im going to the bawww thread


 Stop insulting my lesbianess.
;v;


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

Topic is age, not orientation, folks.  There's a sticky (no pun intended) in OT for orientation.

In before OP tells me to stop being old.  :3c


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> ;^; is there any straight girls that cant be pulled to the other side.
> 
> im going to the bawww thread



Bawwwww thread was locked... >.>


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Stop insulting my lesbianess.
> ;v;



im not insuting im just jelous


----------



## KatmanDu (Apr 20, 2010)

Just turned 40. Mentally I don't feel anywhere close to 40. Physically... well, I pulled a muscle in my back this weekend just by stretching when I got up in the morning. I don't wanna know what it'll be like in another 40 years; I'll probably break my hip sneezing.


----------



## ArielMT (Apr 20, 2010)

> KatmanDu
> Squeezing the Charmin



Our generation is probably the last to know why it's wrong and who said.


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2010)

I is 21 years young and still olding.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 20, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Our generation is probably the last to know why it's wrong and who said.



I remember those commercials. Kind of funny now that i look back on it.
Now its about bears it seems.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 20, 2010)

I am not a FurFag tho, I don't wear a fursuit


----------



## Squiggles (Apr 20, 2010)

20 Next month. I plan on getting some action sometime on my B-Day.


----------



## Aden (Apr 20, 2010)

Squiggles said:


> I plan on getting some action sometime on my B-Day.



We care a lot


----------



## garoose (Apr 20, 2010)

HUMAN YEARS OR DOG YEA... oh wait it's been done

Boring ol' 18 as of March

I have yet to buy the lottery ticket I swore I would buy

But my friend and I did go to a strip club ; )

A STRAIGHT STRIP CLUB! ..god damn furries >:V


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 20, 2010)

wheelieotter said:


> 44 here, although I don't feel that old myself, usually.



Finally!  And an otter too. 



ToeClaws said:


> 35 as of the end of March. >_<



Its better than the alternative. 



CAThulu said:


> 30.   I move into the 31-35 bracket at the end of May :/



Control top pantyhose are in isle 3, dear.  *runs like hell just to be safe*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 20, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Finally!  And an otter too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wonder if she will ever coment on that. 

ps love you avatar, im Canadien, my favourit animal it the otter, and i shoot aswell.


----------



## Allamo Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm sixteen, but have been interested in furry since i was fourteen. My ex-girlfriend said that I should be careful because we are too young to know about this sort of stuff... What is so bad about knowing what a furry is... other than the yiffy side of things?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I'm sixteen, but have been interested in furry since i was fourteen. My ex-girlfriend said that I should be careful because we are too young to know about this sort of stuff... What is so bad about knowing what a furry is... other than the yiffy side of things?


That's about it. I went to my first Anthrocon at 14 years old, and I survived without too much mental scarring.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

If you're smart about, nothing.  Most people aren't smart about it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> If you're smart about, nothing.  Most people aren't smart about it.


Does that mean I'm smart?


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Does that mean I'm smart?


You might have problems you don't even know about yet.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> You might have problems you don't even know about yet.


I don't have AIDS. D:


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm 16... I'm such a majority. :3


----------



## shark whisperer (Apr 21, 2010)

im just in the majority, im 20


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 21, 2010)

Im only 14 o=


----------



## nanexis (Apr 22, 2010)

18yo been fur since back in 7th grade (freaking google >__>) so i would be 11 lol i found the VCL and kee's bois


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 22, 2010)

26.


----------



## mongreldog (Apr 22, 2010)

Christ, I feel old.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 22, 2010)

Op, you said there'd be old people on here.
Or "old farts" as you say.

83 is the highest.. 15-20... awkward......

(btw, im 25)


----------



## Truth (Apr 22, 2010)

17. Young like the rest of you people *Stares*

I stick to IRC.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 22, 2010)

It feels really wrong to be on this forum with so many youngsters.

GET OFF MY LAWN.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 22, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> It feels really wrong to be on this forum with so many youngsters.
> 
> GET OFF MY LAWN.



I am only 26 and I have found myself starting sentances like "When I was your age we used to...." when I am talking to those younger than me. Or I may say "I remember when...."

And then I like sit back and think "God I'm getting old already...."


----------



## ToeClaws (Apr 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am only 26 and I have found myself starting sentances like "When I was your age we used to...." when I am talking to those younger than me. Or I may say "I remember when...."
> 
> And then I like sit back and think "God I'm getting old already...."



It just gets worse from that point on.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am only 26 and I have found myself starting sentances like "When I was your age we used to...." when I am talking to those younger than me. Or I may say "I remember when...."
> 
> And then I like sit back and think "God I'm getting old already...."



Yeah, but how many gray hairs do you have? I've lost count, now. I'll just say I have three patches, and they are spreding.


----------



## FoxBody (Apr 22, 2010)

20


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

I feel like I'm over 9000 years old. ):


----------



## paintballadict9 (Apr 23, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am only 26 and I have found myself starting sentances like "When I was your age we used to...." when I am talking to those younger than me. Or I may say "I remember when...."
> 
> And then I like sit back and think "God I'm getting old already...."


 
me too man....though im only 17


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 23, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Im only 14 o=



*Puts on grumpy old cat face*
When I was your age, Pluto was a planet!


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> *Puts on grumpy old cat face*
> When I was your age, Pluto was a planet!


I remember that too


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I remember that too



ya damn science taking the coolest planet away by calling it just an ice block


----------



## quayza (Apr 23, 2010)

18


----------



## Meepdawolx (Apr 23, 2010)

Im 15 WOOOT
FURFAGETRY FTW >:3


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Meepdawolx said:


> Im 15 WOOOT
> FURFAGETRY FTW >:3


Dammit!


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Dammit!



why you angy


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> why you angy


'Cuz he spelled furfaggotry wrong...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> 'Cuz he spelled faggotry wrong...



pfft i spel everything wrong it what the cool kids do nowadays


----------



## Willow (Apr 23, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> why you angy


This newfaggotry made me gag a little


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 23, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This newfaggotry made me gag a little



could it realy be any worse then what is alredy here?

yay for straight furs, no matter how small there numbers are :3


----------



## Telnac (Apr 23, 2010)

36, which is 12% of my intended lifespan.


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 24, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> could it realy be any worse then what is alredy here?
> 
> yay for straight furs, no matter how small there numbers are :3



It could, there could be a sudden influx of 4channers :\

Paw-five for straight furs :3


----------



## Bernad (Apr 24, 2010)

21 and looking for my precious rum.


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> It could, there could be a sudden influx of 4channers :\



As far as I can tell, that influx happened a looong time ago.

Also, Jesus Christ at 15-20 being 60 percent of this forum.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 24, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> It could, there could be a sudden influx of 4channers :\
> 
> Paw-five for straight furs :3





Ben said:


> As far as I can tell, that influx happened a looong time ago.
> 
> Also, Jesus Christ at 15-20 being 60 percent of this forum.



*paw Five's* but i agree with ben


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 24, 2010)

Uhm, most people here have probably been on 4chan.
I stopped going there, though.. When I found this forum, actually.

Anyhoo, I'm 17.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 24, 2010)

BroadSmak said:


> Uhm, most people here have probably been on 4chan.
> I stopped going there, though.. When I found this forum, actually.
> 
> Anyhoo, I'm 17.



i knew i was a furry before i seen yiff, and i did not know what the chans were till i found this forum, i did check out the site for like 3 min, but its not for me... the gay to straight ratio is too off.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> As far as I can tell, that influx happened a looong time ago.
> 
> Also, Jesus Christ at 15-20 being 60 percent of this forum.


Actually, I think the ratio is thrown off by the 15 year olds who sign up looking for yiffing/making fur friends/asking for advice about "coming out."  The regular posters probably have a higher average age.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Keep it on topic.


----------



## Aden (Apr 24, 2010)

MORE SCIENCE


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 24, 2010)

20. :V
Turning 21 this summer. OMGGGGI'MGONNAGETSOOODRUUUNK. derp derp derp.

:I


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Actually, I think the ratio is thrown off by the 15 year olds who sign up looking for yiffing/making fur friends/asking for advice about "coming out."  The regular posters probably have a higher average age.



Considering the general maturity level of a lot of the people who post here, I'm kind of inclined to disagree. Really, it's ridiculous how often threads around here devolve into some sexual diatribe or rock throwing contest.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> Also, Jesus Christ at 15-20 being 60 percent of this forum.


Yeah, there's a reason people here react to me saying anything with respect to sex as if I'm Pedobear or something.  It's as if I have no right to have a sex life just because more than twice the age of a large number of people here.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yeah, there's a reason people here react to me saying anything with respect to sex as if I'm Pedobear or something.  It's as if I have no right to have a sex life just because more than twice the age of a large number of people here.



I guess I'm guilty of this. I recall my response to your thread about fapping. To be fair though that is a creepy thread regardless of age.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> Considering the general maturity level of a lot of the people who post here, I'm kind of inclined to disagree. Really, it's ridiculous how often threads around here devolve into some sexual diatribe or rock throwing contest.


Maturity != age


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Maturity != age



You're right. In general, this forum seems to struggle with the concept of upholding an interesting discussion. Not that it's impossible, but there definitely is some struggle.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 24, 2010)

Ben said:


> You're right. In general, this forum seems to struggle with the concept of upholding an interesting discussion. Not that it's impossible, but there definitely is some struggle.


I attribute this to just furries being furries.

You can't win


----------



## Ben (Apr 24, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I attribute this to just furries being furries.
> 
> You can't win



I hereby raise my white flag in crushing surrender. ):


----------



## Slyck (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Age: 21



He's 19 in Canada, though. And 18 in New York.

15 here, by the way.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Slyck said:


> He's 19 in Canada, though. And 18 in New York.



i dun git eet


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> i dun git eet



By the way isn't Crisp, like 16? And you're twenty-one? I wouldn't care except that you may be breaking a few laws.


----------



## Kommodore (Apr 24, 2010)

18 4/5

When did people stop giving fractional ages smaller than 1/2? I remember it was all the rage in elementary school.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> By the way isn't Crisp, like 16? And you're twenty-one? I wouldn't care except that you may be breaking a few laws.



Which laws exactly? :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Which laws exactly? :3


Oh never mind. You'll just have to visit him.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Oh never mind. You'll just have to visit him.



Well, what I was actually getting at is that the law only comes into play when there's sex involved. Who says sex has to be involved? Can't two people like each other without yiffing? :3


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Well, what I was actually getting at is that the law only comes into play when there's sex involved. Who says sex has to be involved? Can't two people like each other without yiffing? :3



Yes. But I'm pretty sure that if I were to send you an airline ticket for a three day visit two of those days would be spent in bed. Just sayin'.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> Yes. But I'm pretty sure that if I were to send you an airline ticket for a three day visit two of those days would be spent in bed. Just sayin'.



Heyy, I can control myself!...... usually....


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Heyy, I can control myself!...... usually....


I'll vouch...
Maybe I have no fuckin' clue... He still hasn't claimed his "prize" yet... and it was a nice prize... :V


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Heyy, I can control myself!...... usually....





Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I'll vouch...



So would I, actually.

But could Crisp? He's a sixteen year old boy that get's romantic advice from Concession.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 24, 2010)

Browder said:


> So would I, actually.
> 
> But could Crisp? He's a sixteen year old boy that get's romantic advice from Concession.



But... but... *mumbles* 17 in a week...


Don't worry, a little secret most people probably don't realize about this forum is that the most "outspoken" members are mostly likely really shy in person, and usually virgins too.


----------



## Browder (Apr 24, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Don't worry, a little secret most people probably don't realize about this forum is that the most "outspoken" members are mostly likely really shy in person, and usually virgins too.



That's a secret?


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 24, 2010)

Oh hey, I'm the subject of discussion. :V

17 in nine days.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow, now THAT is what I call a trend...  that chart curves very nicely...


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> It could, there could be a sudden influx of 4channers :\
> 
> Paw-five for straight furs :3



Indeed.  Straight furs FTW.

After all, they're the only furry fans that will actually...  you know...  have a chance at reproducing.


----------



## ntswm2 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm 18... Hurrah, suffrage!  Less hurrah: Not legal drinking age (except in every country but the States).



Fenrir Lupus said:


> Indeed.  Straight furs FTW.
> 
> After all, they're the only furry fans that will actually...  you know...  have a chance at reproducing.


Eh, bi furs have a chance.


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Indeed.  Straight furs FTW.
> 
> After all, they're the only furry fans that will actually...  you know...  have a chance at reproducing.



adoption could be possible but you would have to drag them into the fandom


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fenrir Lupus said:


> Indeed.  Straight furs FTW.
> 
> After all, they're the only furry fans that will actually...  you know...  have a chance at reproducing.



Straights and bi's aside, we'll only be able to continue the furry lineage if we can sex up some people... not likely for me


----------



## Mavu-chan (Apr 25, 2010)

Going to be 21 in a few months, anyone wanna come get REALLY WASTED with me? XD


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Mavu-chan said:


> Going to be 21 in a few months, anyone wanna come get REALLY WASTED with me? XD



pfft here we only have to be 19, but have fun. make sure everyone knows where to vomit it will help you out big time later :3


----------



## Mani the Avian (Apr 25, 2010)

I am 18, and rather happy with that number. Curse you, birthdays! DX


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 25, 2010)

Mani the Avian said:


> I am 18, and rather happy with that number. Curse you, birthdays! DX



you need atleast one more year where i live. you will never buy boose


----------



## PalominoPony (Apr 26, 2010)

In dog years i'd be dead


----------



## LadyMissie (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm 21. I... I feel so old.. -sobs-


----------



## CodArk2 (Apr 27, 2010)

21 here


----------



## ADF (Apr 27, 2010)

24 here.

Bugger, been into furry since my teens and I'll be entering a minority age group in two years. Ageing is a bitch, liking furry seems to become creepier the older you get.


----------



## Irreverent (Apr 27, 2010)

Aden said:


> MORE SCIENCE



I'm still an outlier.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 27, 2010)

wow, I think im too old for this.. 28 here :|


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> I'm still an outlier.



Feel free to make the detailed old person version :V


----------



## Riptor (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm 18. I also am making no implications toward anything.


----------



## Anubis_Howl (Apr 27, 2010)

18. God, I feel old.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (Apr 27, 2010)

Anubis_Howl said:


> 18. God, I feel old.


 you feel old?!?!? Im ten years older than you, how do you think that makes me feel??


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm 21. Just old enough to be drinking (legally). :3c


----------



## sushi xbl (Apr 29, 2010)

I...am 41. oops jk 14. thought id leave my error in there


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 29, 2010)

C-can you put an option for <9000....


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 29, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I'm 21. Just old enough to be drinking (legally). :3c


Yay for being 21!


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> C-can you put an option for <9000....



Under 9000? I'm fairly sure we all are, unless there's a time lord amongst us...


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 30, 2010)

Error 404 said:


> Under 9000? I'm fairly sure we all are, unless there's a time lord amongst us...



maby one of the dinosaurs


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm in the supermajority. 17 years here.  Just got my permit, which lets me both drive AND gives me an ID to fly to Minnesota.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 30, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> I'm in the supermajority. 17 years here.  Just got my permit, which lets me both drive AND gives me an ID to fly to Minnesota.



Aww darn....you edited it....now I can't make a sarcastic comment....*sniffles*


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 30, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Aww darn....you edited it....now I can't make a sarcastic comment....*sniffles*


Yup, saw that one coming.  Minnesota FTW.


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 30, 2010)

These are partitioned in the wrong way.  "15-20" includes adults.  We cannot tell how many people are in high school or college this way.  "15-18" would have worked better.


----------



## RoqsWolf (May 1, 2010)

14


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 1, 2010)

Holy hot cow fucking a sexy husky I thought I was in the minority here but there are some young furries out there! I my self am 17.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 1, 2010)

Grey Huskey said:


> Holy *hot cow fucking a sexy husky* I thought I was in the minority here but there are some young furries out there! I my self am 17.


What the...? xD


----------



## Grey Huskey (May 1, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What the...? xD



Thank you for laughing I knew that could go either way but I took the risk


----------



## Hateful Bitch (May 1, 2010)

16 wee


----------



## anthroguy101 (May 1, 2010)

*FACT AND CONCLUSION:* Most of us are teenagers or young adults.   If you're >25 you're old by our standards.  We get it already.


----------



## Rachrix (May 1, 2010)

anthroguy101 said:


> *FACT AND CONCLUSION:* Most of us are teenagers or young adults.   If you're >25 you're old by our standards.  We get it already.



true but odd, was it that rare just a while ago or did people just grow out of it?

cause im not growing out of it i love the fandom. you could almost say im proud to be a furry. lol :3


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (May 1, 2010)

*16 woohoo!*


----------



## Dodger Greywing (May 1, 2010)

20. Yup.


----------



## PlumpProductions (May 1, 2010)

Just a 14 year old furry here. :3


----------



## TreacleFox (May 1, 2010)

PlumpProductions said:


> Just a 14 year old furry here. :3



Me too. ^^


----------



## Jaxinc (May 2, 2010)

22 currently, 23 in a month.


----------



## CoonArt (May 4, 2010)

35 years old and still kickin'!


----------



## Blackfirewolf (May 4, 2010)

23; kinda suprised at the amount in my bracket. Also; definitely agreeing that perhaps 15-18 would have been a better cutoff.


----------



## Jingkaide (May 4, 2010)

I am 21, and I look at this poll and understand where some people are coming from. I think youth is a wonderful thing, but so is age.


----------



## Joshyfluff (May 5, 2010)

15 ;~;


----------



## sushi xbl (May 5, 2010)

only 16 furs under 15 -sad face- wish i was older (than 14).


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2010)

sushi xbl said:


> only 16 furs under 15 -sad face- wish i was older (than 14).



wow your pritty much a cub. how did come to the fandom?


----------



## Convel (May 5, 2010)

25, i'm 26 in 3 months ..... damn


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> wow your pritty much a cub. how did come to the fandom?


What does pritty mean? D:


----------



## EmmieTheWhippet (May 5, 2010)

<- 23


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 6, 2010)

20


----------



## EdieFantabulous (May 6, 2010)

Well I will repost my age.
I am 16 years of age at the moment.


----------



## Rachrix (May 6, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What does pritty mean? D:



you must understand that i dont care much about spelling as you have noticed, i am not actuly that bad but some times i just type it wrong and if i understand it i keep it. if i did care there is a spell check. inturn if you cant understand it then your the stupid one. lol but some time i cant even so do your best


----------



## Tomias_Redford (May 6, 2010)

I'm 18, so meh XD


----------



## cam60070 (May 6, 2010)

Im 14...Cant wait for June 22nd then ill be 15!


----------



## Seriman (May 6, 2010)

cam60070 said:


> Im 14...Cant wait for June 22nd then ill be 15!


Damn you... I turn 15 on July 20th! XD


----------



## Seas (May 7, 2010)

22


----------



## FurryNate (May 7, 2010)

17.


----------



## Silver Dragon (May 7, 2010)

20


----------



## Kangidonmaru (May 8, 2010)

._. 16


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

19


----------



## The Wave (May 8, 2010)

Also, the last option of the poll is messed up. Where's the _older_ than 55 option?


----------



## Furry Gamer (May 8, 2010)

On this day I see clearly as I am 18.


----------



## Zanner (May 8, 2010)

Wow - i'm totally surprised by this poll's results. >>



I'm 20 - and as to the title, i am hetrosexual thanks.


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 9, 2010)

aah im 17,   bleh :}


----------



## Pako1034 (May 9, 2010)

14

But people think I'm older


----------



## Peppermintfoxie (May 9, 2010)

Im 17 soon to be 18^^


----------



## Rachrix (May 9, 2010)

Peppermintfoxie said:


> Im 17 soon to be 18^^



same *virtual five, but mines in december


----------



## Angelikit (May 9, 2010)

I'm 18, turning 19 in about a month's time.


----------



## Xifer (May 9, 2010)

15 almost 16


----------



## Furry Gamer (May 10, 2010)

Zanner said:


> Wow - i'm totally surprised by this poll's results. >>
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 20 - and as to the title, i am hetrosexual thanks.



This reminds me, I'm straight as well.


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> This reminds me, I'm straight as well.



straight fur here and your name is fury gamer, what system do you use?


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (May 10, 2010)

I'm not a fur or fag, so I can't vote =P


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

Im a fur but not a fag. ^_^
im 15.


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Im a fur but not a fag. ^_^
> im 15.



you have like 32 posts a day, i thought i was on here alot


----------



## Usarise (May 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you have like 32 posts a day, i thought i was on here alot


 it doesnt take a lot of time to get 32 posts lol 
but yeah.... i have a lot of free time cuz of my age ^_^


----------



## Rachrix (May 10, 2010)

Usarise said:


> it doesnt take a lot of time to get 32 posts lol
> but yeah.... i have a lot of free time cuz of my age ^_^



i game most of the time, and the other time im on the forum.

and do people know your a furry cause you would have to be on the forum all the time


----------



## MattyK (May 11, 2010)

Fuckin' Furfags. 
18(Like last month). And Like... The Soberest Birthday Party yet... Didn't even get one fucking Cider until a week later.


----------



## Furry Gamer (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> straight fur here and your name is fury gamer, what system do you use?



Do you mean what game console? If so, PS3.


----------



## black tiger (May 11, 2010)

just turned 17


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Furry Gamer said:


> Do you mean what game console? If so, PS3.



:3 add me im on almost every day. if you cant find it on my profile its ShadowKing343434  yay for lots of numbers :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

So...if someone is under eighteen and is talking about porn and stuff on here, can he be banned?


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> So...if someone is under eighteen and is talking about porn and stuff on here, can he be banned?



pfft i doubt it everyone does it, but there has to be a line somewhere, like i saw a 10 year old on here. but other then that you cant find a thread without it


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> :3 add me im on almost every day. if you cant find it on my profile its ShadowKing*343434*  yay for lots of numbers :3


I c wat u did thar


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

The Wave said:


> I c wat u did thar



well my fav number is 343, it was taken so i just kept adding on till it worked :3


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> pfft i doubt it everyone does it, but there has to be a line somewhere, like i saw a 10 year old on here. but other then that you cant find a thread without it


 Then it's confession time: I've been to two other furry boards, and they required me to be above eighteen years of age, so when I joined this one, I assumed the same and lied about my birthyear. I wasn't born in 1990, I was actually born in 1993. I'm going to be 17 next month.


----------



## The Wave (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well my fav number is 343, it was taken so i just  kept adding on till it worked :3


ah, I thought it was 34 34 34 >_>



Tails The Fox said:


> Then it's confession time: I've been to two other furry boards, and they required me to be above eighteen years of age, so when I joined this one, I assumed the same and lied about my birthyear. I wasn't born in 1990, I was actually born in 1993. I'm going to be 17 next month.


You shouldn't go to sites you aren't supposed to go, kid.

*Points*
FURFAG!

*throws dead chicken*


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> Then it's confession time: I've been to two other furry boards, and they required me to be above eighteen years of age, so when I joined this one, I assumed the same and lied about my birthyear. I wasn't born in 1990, I was actually born in 1993. I'm going to be 17 next month.



1992 for me but i put my real birth day, you might be shafted cause they know you real age. lol

i dont use this site for yiff i have others


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 11, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> you might be shafted cause they know you real age. lol


What do you mean shafted? I don't like the sound of that...*backs up against wall* NO ONE IS SHAFTING MY ASS!

EDIT: Seriously, though, am I gonna get into trouble for this?


----------



## Rachrix (May 11, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> What do you mean shafted? I don't like the sound of that...*backs up against wall* NO ONE IS SHAFTING MY ASS!
> 
> EDIT: Seriously, though, am I gonna get into trouble for this?



well if you would have readit says to put your real birth date and they try to catch you if you dont, soo hope a mod does not read this if it matters to you

other then lying about you age it should be fine :3


----------



## Vivianite (May 11, 2010)

17 going on 18 in a few weeks >.>


----------



## DfiantAngel (May 11, 2010)

Whooooo I barely fit the 15-20 gap. 

XD -feels a lil young still-


----------



## Karimah (May 12, 2010)

Turned 18 a few months ago.

Great, just what this fandom needs, another legal furfag.


----------



## Jonnaius (May 12, 2010)

I turned 17 last month.  I can drive now! Well, I say can drive....am allowed to drive. Ability to is currently non-existant. Yay for nearly crashing into a bus on a roundabout!


----------



## Tails The Fox (May 12, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> well if you would have readit says to put your real birth date and they try to catch you if you dont, soo hope a mod does not read this if it matters to you
> 
> other then lying about you age it should be fine :3


 
I don't think the mods really care how old we are, do they?


----------



## Bir (May 12, 2010)

18. 19 on the dawn of July.


----------



## The Wave (May 12, 2010)

Tails The Fox said:


> I don't think the mods really care how old we are, do they?


Depends on which mods and what you do with your age.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 12, 2010)

22 this year...
Gah.

My life, where have you gone?


----------



## Chmat (May 12, 2010)

Another 17 year old here! 8)



WillowWulf said:


> *cries* Why do I have to be a furfag ;^;
> 
> I'm insignificant to the fandom though for I am 15 and small...and female...
> ._.



As the Swedish saying goes: "MÃ¥nga bÃ¤ckar smÃ¥ blir snart en Ã¥" (Many small creeks will soon become a river). You may feel small and useless, but together with everyone else you make up something bigger! 

And now I ignore whatever sexuallity you may have, but if there wasn't any girls here where would all us straight guys in the fandom (Yes, we are a few!) go?


----------



## WolfyLion (May 12, 2010)

Im going to be turning 23... Leaving College and going be living with parents -_-


----------



## LeoTen (May 13, 2010)

I'm 22.  Gonna be 23 in December.


----------



## Jake Renard (May 14, 2010)

I'm 19.  Yippie! x3


----------



## Lunar Starbreaker (May 14, 2010)

so, whos the oldest member here at FAF?


----------



## DistilDarkness (May 15, 2010)

I keep forgetting that I am already 23, turning 24 this year. Seems that it was not that long ago since I turned 18 O_O Time sure does fly past fast for me.

It's so strange feeling a lot younger then I already am, but oh well, at least it's not mid life crisis yet XD


----------



## takker (May 15, 2010)

im 18. lol i aint to crazy bout it either


----------



## Glitch (May 16, 2010)

15.

So 105 in dog years.  :V


----------



## <CaliforniaStripes> (May 16, 2010)

yay 21!


----------



## Telnac (May 17, 2010)

What's up with the 51-55 crew?  Why hast thou abandoned us???


----------



## Zythren (May 18, 2010)

16... :<

But I'll be 17 in less than a month! D;


----------



## Fenrisu (May 19, 2010)

18 now, 19 at October.


----------



## ``Strude (May 20, 2010)

Just turned the lovely 22!


----------



## Taren Fox (May 20, 2010)

So according to this topic, once you hit 26, you're old. D:


----------



## Luca (May 20, 2010)

Oh. I thought I had already posted inthis thread but the little absense of arrow is telling me I haven't quite yet. Well if it concerns any of you I'm 16 right now and will be 17 in december. Man I hate having a December birthday.


----------



## Sealion (May 20, 2010)

19, and a half! haha.  I'll turn 20 in November.  Which is crazy for me to think of.


----------



## Yaps (May 20, 2010)

-> 0 - Death which I don't actually know when....


----------



## FurryFun (May 20, 2010)

woop I think I am the youngest here. xD 14!!!


----------



## Dustinz (May 21, 2010)

21 here....


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 21, 2010)

Just turned 19


----------



## TheCurryMouse (May 21, 2010)

20, here. 21 in a month. 

I gotta say, it makes me happy to see that there are people ages 40+ in the fandom.


----------



## Tally (May 21, 2010)

TheCurryMouse said:


> 20, here. 21 in a month.
> 
> I gotta say, it makes me happy to see that there are people ages 40+ in the fandom.



According to this, they make up 3% of the population, not much of a relief.


----------



## TheCurryMouse (May 21, 2010)

Tally said:


> According to this, they make up 3% of the population, not much of a relief.



True, but at least they still exist.


----------



## Corwin Cross (May 22, 2010)

I'm 15.


----------



## Drusnick (May 22, 2010)

18 ^^


----------



## TrinityWolfess (May 22, 2010)

Soon to be 20 this august =]


----------



## CVGamer (May 24, 2010)

Just turned 15. Like two weeks ago.


----------



## Shukie (May 24, 2010)

WOOO I AM THE 420th voter!!! and i'm not even a stoner!!!!! HAHAHAH


----------



## Rachrix (May 24, 2010)

Shukie said:


> WOOO I AM THE 420th voter!!! and i'm not even a stoner!!!!! HAHAHAH



ya for not recking your lungs and enjoying the stupidity of your stoned friends :3


----------



## DragonLover17 (May 24, 2010)

im 17 and i love the dragon pics on FA


----------



## DarrenLee (May 24, 2010)

24 here 

~Darren (Listening to: DJ Tiesto - Escape Me [again])


----------



## Mr Owl (May 24, 2010)

I'm 15.


----------



## Rozel-Roo (May 25, 2010)

254 of you are 15 to 20 wow. Its a youthful fandom huh


----------



## Sleekgiant (Jun 1, 2010)

20 in June D:

I'm getting to old >_<


----------



## Kaizy (Jun 1, 2010)

18, gonna be 19 in over a month


----------



## Red_Mandalorian (Jun 1, 2010)

I am currently 18 but will be 19 in August.


----------



## Khatsworth (Jun 1, 2010)

21 here, though it'll be 22 in about a week. ^^


----------



## Karn (Jun 1, 2010)

I just got 18, on 25.5


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Shukie said:


> WOOO I AM THE 420th voter!!! and i'm not even a stoner!!!!! HAHAHAH



Pity.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

I am nineteen years old.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Pity.


Is it weird that your post number is 420?


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Is it weird that your post number is 420?



That was all too perfect.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> That was all too perfect.


It was by fate this was meant to happen.


----------



## Ratte (Jun 1, 2010)

Amphion said:


> It was by fate this was meant to happen.



Brb tokin'.

Go away, Irreverent.


----------



## Machine (Jun 1, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Brb tokin'.
> 
> Go away, Irreverent.


_Come aloooooong_
_As I take hits from the booooong_.

Okay, no more Cypress Hill.


----------



## Shima Muurine (Jun 1, 2010)

Age=withheld. It's less than twenty. A certain moderator knows what it is.
8)


----------



## Emba~Lyn (Jun 1, 2010)

19 n a half


----------



## Rahne (Jun 2, 2010)

Holy crap, I didn't know how many teenagers we had in the fandom. XD I'm 21.


----------



## Zhael (Jun 2, 2010)

Too many teens here. Like me. 15.


----------



## Krazoa (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm 17 now but will be 18 shortly xD


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm 21! 

I'm not surprised most people are 15-21.


----------



## Kamau Husky (Jun 2, 2010)

Im 16, on the edge of adulthood and rearing to go.  
I cant wait till I can move out, make som dough, and get out to some cons.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 2, 2010)

Mollfie said:


> I'm 21!
> 
> I'm not surprised most people are 15-21.



yah they should have made the poll in better sections


----------



## dreamwalkr (Jun 2, 2010)

17 and still standing, er except when im not :grin:


----------



## Lasair (Jun 3, 2010)

18 since yesterday. Yes a life filled with beer, nicotine, yiff and voting in elections for people i dont know, now awaits me. yay.


----------



## Balron (Jun 3, 2010)

Where are all the vetaran furs?
D:


----------



## FuReNzIc (Jun 4, 2010)

Well :\ No one like to be called a "Furfag" am I right?

It's pretty much a Hobby, Fandom or Maybe Addiction (In my Case :3)

The Ages are mostly 13 - 25 because that where Creativity Sets in!

If your above 25 thats just a small ounce of Furry inside you 

but still Furry is best Described as Furry Fandom  Not "FURFAG"


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

FuReNzIc said:


> Well :\ No one like to be called a "Furfag" am I right?
> 
> *It's pretty much a Hobby, Fandom or Maybe Addiction (In my Case :3)*
> 
> ...



Umm dude, this thread is asking your AGE. And only butthurt furries get offended by the term "furfag"

I have absolutely no idea what I bolded out has to do with this particular thread either.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

I is sooo 16 and totally lurvin it!

And everbody who doesn't like it can suck ma butt!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> I is sooo 16 and totally lurvin it!
> 
> And everbody who doesn't like it can suck ma butt!



Ew, I'd rather suck on a penis than someones butt.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ew, I'd rather suck on a penis than someones butt.



It's a common expression my dear Watson.


----------



## Browder (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> It's a common expression my dear Watson.


Not where I'm from, it isn't. Randy's got you beat.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not where I'm from, it isn't. Randy's got you beat.



No that just means you live in a poopy smelly garbage town that likes other towns of the same gender! D:<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

Browder said:


> Not where I'm from, it isn't. Randy's got you beat.



Same where I am, commonly used term here is "suck my dick" and also you can insert any other word that refers to a penis into that aswell.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No that just means you live in a poopy smelly garbage town that likes other towns of the same gender! D:<



I am the only gay in the village!!

And you will only get that joke if you have ever seen little britain.


----------



## Slyck (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> No that just means you live in a poopy smelly garbage town that likes other towns of the same gender! D:<



Yea well...

We have the Golden Gate Bridge. So there.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Same where I am, commonly used term here is "suck my dick" and also you can insert any other word that refers to a penis into that aswell.


 Actually, my favourite is "Slob on ma Knob!". It's from a Three 6 Mafia song. 



RandyDarkshade said:


> I am the only gay in the village!!
> 
> And you will only get that joke if you have ever seen little britain.



Ah! I forgot about that show!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Actually, my favourite is "Slob on ma Knob!". It's from a Three 6 Mafia song.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! I forgot about that show!



It was a superb show!


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It was a superb show!



Yush. Did you see Alice in Wonderland or are you too unique like most people on this forum? The guy who played Vicky played Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum. Ugh! That was a bitch to type.


----------



## wildbilltx (Jun 4, 2010)

The result looks like the demographic for the Taylor Swift fan club. Where did all these teenagers come from? 

BTW I'd like to see a "when did you find out about the fandom" (by year) poll.


----------



## Mollfie (Jun 4, 2010)

^ Why not make one then? Could be interesting. Though in my case I've been drawing furry art since a child, known about furries since I was about eleven, but only joined the actually community this year. So what would count?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 4, 2010)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yush. Did you see Alice in Wonderland or are you too unique like most people on this forum? The guy who played Vicky played Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dum. Ugh! That was a bitch to type.



do you mean the dirty version of alice in wonderland?

If so, no I haven't.


----------



## Phrozen_Sky (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm almost 19.


----------



## wildbilltx (Jun 4, 2010)

Mollfie said:


> ^ Why not make one then? Could be interesting. Though in my case I've been drawing furry art since a child, known about furries since I was about eleven, but only joined the actually community this year. So what would count?



I'd like to do it but I don't know how to create a poll here, if anyone knows please PM me. 

It's fascinating that there's been a huge explosion of teenage furries join the fandom. I remember seeing a survey done in the early-mid 2000's, and at that time the majority of the fandom was in their late teens-to mid 20's.

Had this survey been set for ages 12-18 (Jr high and high school years) and then 19-25 I think you would see most of the furs in the 19-25 bracket.


----------



## Yotipo (Jun 5, 2010)

Ripe old age of 18.


----------



## freezethewolf (Jun 5, 2010)

15 and friggin' proud im free and have 0 responsibilities. WOO HOO


----------



## Nerdywolf (Jun 6, 2010)

17. Pretty much in the majority here XD


----------



## MichaelFoster (Jun 6, 2010)

94 and still kickin!
Why, back in my day we didn't have fursuits. We just skinned animals and used our shoelaces to tie them to our bodies.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jun 6, 2010)

I just moved up from the most populated category last month.


----------



## Wolfen Wolf (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm 19 over half.


----------



## Darkest1 (Jun 7, 2010)

Goodness, you folks are kids lol. I mean that with love by the way, I'm not hating. I just suddenly feel a little older than I did before I read this thread. I'm 25


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 7, 2010)

23. I'm in the second to majority.  At least i can drink (and get in titty bars


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 7, 2010)

DReaper3 said:


> 23. I'm in the second to majority.  At least i can drink (and get in titty bars



OMG I AM OLD ENOUGH TO GET SO DRUNK I CAN'T STAND UP OR REMEMBER THE PREVIOUS NIGHT!

How fun.


----------



## LunaraLioness (Jun 7, 2010)

wildbilltx said:


> The result looks like the demographic for the Taylor Swift fan club. Where did all these teenagers come from?
> 
> BTW I'd like to see a "when did you find out about the fandom" (by year) poll.



I couldn't agree with you more, Bill. Holy crap.. so many kids..:shock:

I'm 26, that much closer to Greymuzzle status, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 7, 2010)

Everyone under 21 can shove it. U:<


----------



## Alstor (Jun 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Everyone under 21 can shove it. U:<


;^;


----------



## jake-thesnake (Jun 7, 2010)

not surprising most are under 20 like me


----------



## KatmanDu (Jun 7, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Everyone under 21 can shove it. U:<



Everyone under 40 can shove it. NEENERNEENERNEENER


----------



## foxehboi1394 (Jun 7, 2010)

15 years old and its so boring!! >_<


----------



## DReaper3 (Jun 7, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> OMG I AM OLD ENOUGH TO GET SO DRUNK I CAN'T STAND UP OR REMEMBER THE PREVIOUS NIGHT!
> 
> How fun.


 Just remember:  Liquor before beer, your in the clear.  Beer before liquor, never been sicker


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 9, 2010)

14, although a lot of people say I cat older than I am.
Hms.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

16...Ive been mistaken as a college student...But whatever.
Its fun being 16 because Ive got another 14 years until that awkward stage kicks in.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 9, 2010)

Akro said:


> 16...Ive been mistaken as a college student...But whatever.


Actually, your post in the mugshots thread made me think you were a college student.


----------



## Akro (Jun 9, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Actually, your post in the mugshots thread made me think you were a college student.


 College student standing in a high school library? Apparently with a stalker military dude behind me o.o...


----------



## GrantBlayfur (Jun 10, 2010)

Fourteen.


----------



## Curvee (Jun 10, 2010)

This body is currently 18 years old~ X3 But im much younger than that in mind o ^ o;; Sooo...no need to pay it much attention ; 3 ;


----------



## wildbilltx (Jun 11, 2010)

BTW I just found this poll on a Anime forum:

http://www.animenfo.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=13337

It's interesting that it's very similar to this poll...


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jun 11, 2010)

I am 19, almost 20! :3


----------



## Zuri the husky (Jun 11, 2010)

20 for me lol


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 11, 2010)

14 year olds on the Internet today is a terrifying thought...


----------



## Citrakayah (Jun 11, 2010)

Especially on a website such as this.


----------



## Zuri the husky (Jun 11, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> Especially on a website such as this.


 

lol , yup


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm on the pink team now.


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 11, 2010)

20

Like anyone cares :U


----------



## Zuri the husky (Jun 11, 2010)

sigh. troll if you are from 4chan, please go back


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 11, 2010)

Zuri the husky said:


> sigh. troll if you are from 4chan, please go back


 
Sigh. That post is off topic. Reported. :V ???


----------



## Laser Jesus (Jun 11, 2010)

Zuri the husky said:


> sigh. troll if you are from 4chan, please go back


lol I sure love you too
Yes I browse 4chan
No I don't browse "/b/"
No I'm not a troll

Anyway sorry for the off-topicness guys, I'd like to delete this comment but appearently I can't


----------



## moon-drummer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ugh. Just turned 28. I'm almost officially not young any more.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm 17 turning 18 soon.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 12, 2010)

Holy shit there are a lot of 15-20 furries.. sexxyyy >:3
15 here amazingly


----------



## Lucidum (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm a month away from being 22


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Hmm I'm 19 but i kinda think older than that........And ages 16-20 are not kids....<.< Well maybe ages 16-17 are a little childish...but still.....<~<


----------



## Dread Husky (Jun 13, 2010)

20 almost 21, woo!


----------



## Matias (Jun 14, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Hmm I'm 19 but i kinda think older than that........And ages 16-20 are not kids....<.< Well maybe ages 16-17 are a little childish...but still.....<~<



I'm 21 but i know a good few that are still kids at heart.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 15, 2010)

Matias said:


> I'm 21 but i know a good few that are still kids at heart.



I have a couple of friends in the orchestra who are like that. Their kinda fun to be with, but you need to have a lot of energy in order to keep up with their passion for clubs.


----------



## Browder (Jun 15, 2010)

moon-drummer said:


> Ugh. Just turned 28. I'm almost officially not young any more.


 
Well if you don't take care of yourself, yeah. People can stay young well into there 40's. (If they don't have children that is.)


----------



## Geek (Jun 15, 2010)

Take care of yourself if you want to stay young.

Don't smoke, don't do drugs, eat your vegetables, do exercise, clean yourself, shave, wash your hands, brush your teeths, always use condoms and stay out of danger kids.

I sound like barney the purple dinosaur >>


----------



## Adelin (Jun 15, 2010)

Geek said:


> Take care of yourself if you want to stay young.
> 
> Don't smoke, don't do drugs, eat healthy, do exercise, clean yourself, shave, wash your hands, brush your teeths, always use condoms and stay out of danger kids.



What about DON'T DRINK?! <:3


----------



## Akro (Jun 15, 2010)

Adelin said:


> What about DON'T DRINK?! <:3


 Red wine keeps you alive to 150...


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

Eighteen, almost nineteen.  Good to see so many of us.  *Wags*


----------



## Adelin (Jun 15, 2010)

Kobu said:


> Eighteen, almost nineteen.  Good to see so many of us.  *Wags*



Weeee we're almost the same age. :3




Akro said:


> Red wine keeps you alive to 150...



I doubt there are people who live that long in this year we're in.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I am 17... and a half


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 15, 2010)

Steel_Wolf said:


> I am 17... and a half


 Me too.. almost, 17 and like.. a third?


----------



## SomeBritishFurry (Jun 15, 2010)

18, turning 19 this year. I feel... so old ):


----------



## NobleAmberDragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Heh, 20 here, but voted in the 21-25 since this thread lasts a while, and I'll have my hatchday soon ^_^

So many older teens 0.0 kind of scares me...


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 15, 2010)

Gah. I feel knocked out of the loop by replying here. Because... you see, most people who know me internetly(That even a word?) would normally guess 17-19. And Im ok with that, because I normally hang out and joke with that age. But its like "Oh your 16." << 6 is one of those numbers that looks smaller. Ive been studying the effects of numbers in prices on people for 2 years now. Its weird.

Fear my rants. -ahem- Bottom line:
I am 16.


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

I felt young at first, but after seeing all these teenagers, I feel old.  Hahaha.  ^_^


----------



## Adelin (Jun 15, 2010)

Kobu said:


> I felt young at first, but after seeing all these teenagers, I feel old.  Hahaha.  ^_^


 
Whats there to feel old? We have people who are 20 years old and above. ~_^ Enjoy youth while we laugh at them 20 year olds!! Though after 1 year I'm gonna turn 20 too.....;~; life is so cruel......


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 15, 2010)

Adelin said:


> while we laugh at them 20 year olds!!


 
Yeah. What a bunch of fagets they are.
...


----------



## Kobu (Jun 15, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Whats there to feel old? We have people who are 20 years old and above. ~_^ Enjoy youth while we laugh at them 20 year olds!! Though after 1 year I'm gonna turn 20 too.....;~; life is so cruel......



I've got a year and a month!! I'll be young forever!!!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jun 15, 2010)

half anniversaries oh boy


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 16, 2010)

Akro said:


> Red wine keeps you alive to 150...



Fact.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 16, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Fact.


 
red whine made me hit on my cousin  

fact


----------



## Evo (Jun 17, 2010)

I am 19


----------



## Lightnin' (Jun 17, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> red whine made me hit on my cousin
> 
> fact



So.... Red wine: Life saver or cruel joke?


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

Lightnin' said:


> So.... Red wine: Life saver or cruel joke?



Its a cruel joke if you take in too much of it.......... ;3


----------



## Dreltox (Jun 17, 2010)

Shit son. Younguns be faaaaags.


----------



## SaberKenji (Jun 18, 2010)

we have a lot of chicks on the fandom.


----------



## Rachrix (Jun 18, 2010)

hardly. i know none irl either, guy or girl. i live in southern onterio and there are none. what the hell


----------



## Xtal (Jun 21, 2010)

14 here. I appear to be the youngest. I hope everyone is correct when they say I'm more mature than other people my age. Sure as hell seems that way.
And also, NO. i am not a 40 year old fat man pretending. If you want pics, (no, dirty minded chaps. just no.) AIM me.


----------



## makogrey (Jun 21, 2010)

Currently 25 and exploring the fandom even more then when I first got into it


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm 16. I'm at my prime.


----------



## Steel_Wolf (Jun 25, 2010)

Well I'm 17 but my fursona is 19 (of coruse I don't use it in real life) which one would count in this case?


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm 19, soon to be 20 in august =]


----------



## sushi xbl (Jun 28, 2010)

i was 14 last time i looke at this but let me post again to say that i am now 15


----------



## MeiTay (Jun 28, 2010)

I happen to be 18.


----------



## sushi xbl (Jun 28, 2010)

you just happen to be 18 huh? sounds pretty suspicious to me. watching you @.@


----------



## Tay (Jun 28, 2010)

i'm currently 16


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jun 28, 2010)

Twenty-Five.


----------



## MeiTay (Jun 28, 2010)

It was just a statement.


----------



## Eafeg (Jun 28, 2010)

23. Though my boyfriend says I look 16... >,>


----------



## sushi xbl (Jul 1, 2010)

MeiTay said:


> It was just a statement.


 
*laughs* yeah i was just messin with you iam 15 this is not off topic


----------



## grygon (Jul 6, 2010)

Every time I run across an age thread it makes me cry and think I'm old enough to have birthed some of you.  I'm still a bit young to lie about my age but from now on I am once again and forever 22.


----------



## Riv (Jul 6, 2010)

One of my favorite things about the fandom is that every possible measure of its adherents seems to yield a perfect binomial distribution


----------



## WeArePossessed (Jul 7, 2010)

I ares 15... Yay?


----------



## Origamigryphon (Jul 7, 2010)

27.


----------



## Pine (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm 18 so that means I have to be a responsible adult


----------



## Aondeug (Jul 10, 2010)

Turned 18 this year.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 10, 2010)

I am 27 now.


----------



## Radd (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm twenty days away from changing from one age bracket to another -.-


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

Just turned 21 last month... Though unlike everyone else I'm a responsible drunk... ok not even a drunk, just responsible.


----------



## ZavCoyote (Jul 12, 2010)

I am fif-tee-n


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jul 12, 2010)

I am 18, will be 19 in a couple of months.


----------



## Kuvera (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm 18...and still short.


----------



## Felidire (Jul 13, 2010)

Gotta love the arbitrary age range on these polls, it's _always_ either: _"Yeah! I landed in the 20-25 category I feel mature!"_ or an _"ah crap, I got thrown into the 15-20 category; I feel prepubescent all over again. >_>"_


..That's a 20 ~


----------



## HillyRoars (Jul 14, 2010)

16 here gunna 17 tho in like 20 days D


----------



## Keroku (Jul 14, 2010)

im 19 :O


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 14, 2010)

I am currently nineteen.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Jul 16, 2010)

currently 15 will be 16 soon though


----------



## Kxetse Vrrtep (Jul 19, 2010)

18 ftw!!!


----------



## Kurama0900 (Jul 19, 2010)

Nineteen years old. I have the maturity of my father while having the mentality of a teenager on crack.


----------



## Emi-chan (Jul 19, 2010)

Woah lots of teens. I had no idea. Wooot teens will take over omnomnomnom! !o3o! *is 15*


----------



## shard (Jul 20, 2010)

i just turned 14 last month. i feel very small now. DX

although i look like i'm about 18-ish.


----------



## Remy (Jul 20, 2010)

22.

Ew. Lousy teenagers. *shakes cane*


----------



## shard (Jul 20, 2010)

;^;
don't hurt me granny

*turns tail and runs*


----------



## DoeADeer (Jul 21, 2010)

I knew them oldies was evil ;A;


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Remy said:


> 22.
> 
> Ew. Lousy teenagers. *shakes cane*


 
Offers granola bar.


----------



## shard (Jul 21, 2010)

wait, am i the youngest here? i know that there are other 14 year olds, but i just turned 14 last month. or is there someone younger?


----------



## a4chincookie (Jul 25, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> and female



I'm 17 and it's good to know I'm not the only female.


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 25, 2010)

17 83


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 25, 2010)

It's good to know that most of the population here is in my age group...


----------



## steamtrain (Jul 26, 2010)

18


----------



## Zephirith (Jul 26, 2010)

18 -cheers-


----------



## that1guy (Jul 27, 2010)

Turnin' 21 soon........ It's either going to be real cool, or just like any other day.... 

.....or it's going to get real bad if my buddies grab beer. At least I'll have fun before dealing with the police. <_>


----------



## Shu (Jul 30, 2010)

17 years and counting


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

xÂ²+2(x-9)+3=240

X=?


----------



## FancySkunk (Jul 30, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> xÂ²+2(x-9)+3=240
> 
> X=?


At first I was like... why the fuck is there a decimal. Then I realized I made a really dumb mistake.

x^2 + 2x - 255 = 0
X = 15

Nice to know I can still do math 2 years removed from any formal math classes.

Edit: Might as well mention my age while I'm here.
I'm 19 now, 20 at the end of August.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 30, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> At first I was like... why the fuck is there a decimal. Then I realized I made a really dumb mistake.
> 
> x^2 + 2x - 255 = 0
> X = 15
> ...



We have a winner!


----------



## Cam (Aug 3, 2010)

17 ^.^


----------



## Niro_Lombax (Aug 3, 2010)

18, another of the many teens here it seems


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 3, 2010)

17 and 5 months here.
I guess this goes to show why adults know absolute jack shit about furdom...


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm 18 yay! Not that many make it past 40 cuz we all die of aids sooner or later
Im Sorry if I offended you by the aids joke but it's funny.


----------



## Nimhster (Aug 4, 2010)

I am currently sixteen, will be seventeen in 7 days.


----------



## KatmanDu (Aug 5, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> Not that many make it past 40 cuz we all die of aids



OH SHIIIII.....


----------



## Koray (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm 16, 17 in a month or so


----------



## Suniba (Aug 5, 2010)

26


----------



## FurryMistress (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm currently 28


----------



## Dragsooth (Aug 9, 2010)

Iz just turned 17 ^~^


----------



## AkiraSumimura (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a comment to make about the "in human years" bit

some animals have shorter life-spans because their bodies degrade at a faster rate, but that doesn't mean they experience the passage of time any differently than human beings. It's possible, in theory, since time is more perceived than experienced really, but since I've never had a dog walk up to me and say "Yo man, time sure flies _always_" I'm inclined to believe that most animals experience the passage of a year the same way we do and therefore there is no difference between a "human year" and an "animal year"

sorry


----------



## Pesha (Aug 11, 2010)

Great, I'm 24 and I feel old, haha.


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 13, 2010)

18 and finally legal. Women won't call me dungeon bait any more


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> 18 and finally legal. Women won't call me dungeon bait any more



Yeah, legal to make babies, be a strain on society, and ruin the rest of your life. :/


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Yeah, legal to make babies, be a strain on society, and ruin the rest of your life. :/


 
Dude. A lot of the women I'm friends with are 20+. Being 18 is kinda essential.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> Dude. A lot of the women I'm friends with are 20+. Being 18 is kinda essential.



Wait....18? I swear your first post said 16.....


----------



## Valnyr (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Wait....18? I swear your first post said 16.....


 
Nope. It was 18.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Valnyr said:


> Nope. It was 18.



*bangs head on desk* I apologize, I miss read it.


----------



## Jude (Aug 15, 2010)

Looks like I have to go with the majority vote and say I'm 15.


----------



## Alsation21 (Aug 16, 2010)

I've just turned 23


----------



## Melkor (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm 17... Which seems to be around the average.. Yay?


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 17, 2010)

hehe turned 18 last december 15th. ;3~


----------



## saikkussu (Aug 17, 2010)

19 going on 20 <3

You know before i saw this poll I thought furries were more of an older man, living at home with mom, geek with no gf, otaku kind of thing. Lol I am SO glad I was wrong XD


----------



## Lapdog (Aug 18, 2010)

I actually lied about my age, on my page... im 14, but I will be 15 in august...


----------



## RMWX (Aug 18, 2010)

I just turned 21.


----------



## BrennanTheWolfy (Aug 19, 2010)

I are 15 years of age.


----------



## Random User (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm 15.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

18.
I feel those 2 55+ people are lying? >:V


----------



## Saintversa (Aug 20, 2010)

i see alot of 15 yr olds.. =/~ 

and 55+???????? ew.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

just turned 17 and for some reason walmart doesn't id around here   i dont smoke but i bought a shotgun just to see what would happen


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

Ah, the joys of being 16.

Oh wait, there's no joy. I can be arrested, but I can't drink alchohol or make kiddy-winkles.

'Twill be a happy day when I hit 18. ;3


----------



## dresil (Aug 21, 2010)

I might as well vote 21-25, since I will be in a month. >.>


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 23, 2010)

22. 23 on September 8th.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 23, 2010)

1 year away from being legally able to get shit drunk and puke all over my friend's brand new expensive upholstery.


----------



## Neofur14 (Aug 30, 2010)

Im 14


----------



## jcfynx (Sep 1, 2010)

Apparently, I am older than at least 92% of you all.

I sure am glad that doesn't keep any of you from putting out. b^-^



Neofur14 said:


> Im 14


 
Hey. (;


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 3, 2010)

Im, 21 for the next 21 days! then I have a boring age! Although I'm thinking about staying 21 till I'm 30. Also, you guys have it hard in the U.S. Over here we can drink when were 18!


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 3, 2010)

17 years old. I already want to be younger.


----------



## Samael234 (Sep 3, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> 17 years old. I already want to be younger.


 
Yeah, it goes downhill all the way!


----------



## Fraolinch (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm 18 (~'-')~


----------



## silver_foxfang (Sep 6, 2010)

im 17 if dont like it u can suck my.....  wait i will save the for the ones that do


----------



## Code Red (Sep 12, 2010)

Eighteen-teen


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 12, 2010)

well im 16, but i feel older. =/ gotta enjoy my youth though u know.


----------



## Yur Fur (Sep 13, 2010)

I am nearly fifteen, you guys just got a lot more intimidating


----------



## carbonfiber (Sep 13, 2010)

16. 17 in Dec.


----------



## ghilliefox (Sep 13, 2010)

im 15-1 but will be +1 in a week and a half


----------



## Jude (Sep 13, 2010)

A month and a half I'm turning 16. Sweet.

I like going through this thread and actually checking to see who is lying about their FAF age on their profile.
You can probably tell I'm pretty bored.


----------



## Kureno (Sep 15, 2010)

Sadly, I fit into the majority, with an age of 17.


----------



## Miyuu (Sep 15, 2010)

15-20 is overpowering the rest of the poll. And I contributed to that fact. I am 18 and will be 19 in a few months... Wow, that's weird to think about.


----------



## Aegis (Sep 15, 2010)

So many young furrys.
19 here.


----------



## KimpZe (Sep 17, 2010)

16, still young and energetic


----------



## Kyri (Sep 17, 2010)

Sadly I am only 16, and I look like im about 13. Everyone here just got a lot scarrier lol..


----------



## Aaros (Sep 17, 2010)

I be 17, but I'll be 18 in a very short time.


----------



## ProgOtter (Sep 19, 2010)

Hooray for being 17! 

It's the coolest age, obviously.


----------



## ninjalion (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm 19 and I kinda wish I was 16-17 again. But then again, I like the responsibility I have to account for now.


----------



## Demongirl1123 (Sep 23, 2010)

19 now gonna be 20 oct 30th


----------



## Celestialdude (Sep 26, 2010)

18 right here


----------



## Miros (Sep 26, 2010)

Phew...25 here.  Almost hitting that next age bracket!  Though I feel like I'm old enough that I should be sitting on a porch rocking back and forth and screaming at all you youngins to quiet down! D=


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 26, 2010)

Miros said:


> Phew...25 here.  Almost hitting that next age bracket!  Though I feel like I'm old enough that I should be sitting on a porch rocking back and forth and screaming at all you youngins to quiet down! D=


 
You will join the pink team soon enough... it happens to every one here, eventually.


----------



## Miros (Sep 26, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> You will join the pink team soon enough... it happens to every one here, eventually.


 
I'm okay with that.  Isn't there a quote somewhere about with age comes wisdom and stuff?  Either way, give me a few months and I'll be pink!


----------



## Malheus (Sep 26, 2010)

19 in 3 months

Hurrrr =3c


----------



## Viperlocc (Sep 26, 2010)

26 here...slowly gettin up their


----------



## Nekirae (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm 19 but I'll be 20 in January


----------



## Nickinburg (Sep 27, 2010)

_19 and loving it._


----------



## GuRu (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm the big Deuce-Deuce(22)


----------



## Sebastian The Swede (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll write in here, although I am bi, but still... Leaning more to guys

21 - legal drinking and smoking everywhere


----------



## Hissora (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm two weeks away from 16.
Weeeeeeeeeeeewww


----------



## MitchZer0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Fif tee ein


----------



## medjai (Oct 5, 2010)

22.


----------



## Blondi (Oct 6, 2010)

25


----------



## Eezo the Dragon (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm currently 17, but I'll be 18 on Oct. 31. I'm surprised there aren't more furries over 21 though. What happens to people when they turn 21 that makes them not want to be furry? Or will the 21-25 bar get bigger in 3-5 years?


----------



## MuayThaiKing (Oct 7, 2010)

I am 21 :3


----------



## Zane (Oct 10, 2010)

Seventeen as of October 9th.


----------



## Hijiku (Oct 10, 2010)

20


----------



## Daberu (Oct 11, 2010)

20 years old... 1 more year till I can finally try alcoholic drinks! xD


----------



## Rachrix (Oct 12, 2010)

Daberu said:


> 20 years old... 1 more year till I can finally try alcoholic drinks! xD


 
umm sure everyone waits till then <.< >.>


----------



## Project_X (Oct 12, 2010)

Ate-Teen


----------



## Nein (Oct 14, 2010)

20 o3o


----------



## Bai (Oct 17, 2010)

21, soon to be 22 in February. Getting old D:


----------



## DeitySephiroth (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm 19, turned it in july.  I'm like, 85% FurFag here, i'm technically bi, but i'm like, way more into guys than i am into girls, for whatever reason.  That's who i am, and i love myself for it.  ^_^  Besides, FurFag art is always awesome.  XD


----------



## williambrownpaws (Oct 19, 2010)

15 and lovin life man!


----------



## zakova (Oct 19, 2010)

Im 17 ^(><)^ god i feel like a stereotypical fur >.<


----------



## Ratte (Oct 19, 2010)

Just turned 18.  :3


----------



## CAThulu (Oct 19, 2010)

Whoops, too bad this doesn't update itself.   I jumped groups since this was last posted: 26-30 to 31-35


----------



## Ratte (Oct 21, 2010)

CAThulu said:


> Whoops, too bad this doesn't update itself.   I jumped groups since this was last posted: 26-30 to 31-35


 
Gonna start a new one on New Year's hopefully.


----------



## PATROL (Oct 21, 2010)

21


----------



## Calypte (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm in my mid twenties and I already feel old.


----------



## shaaaark (Oct 25, 2010)

Old enough to get liquor if need be.


----------



## NK129 (Oct 26, 2010)

TeeeeOooohhhWantTeeee......20. 

Yeah no one cares.


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 27, 2010)

19

pretty close to average age on this forum


----------



## Miles_T_Springfoot (Oct 27, 2010)

Gonna be 23 Next month.


----------



## phoenixfurry (Oct 27, 2010)

omg !!!!!!!!!!! i'm only 1 of a few dads in the poll


----------



## rknight (Oct 28, 2010)

33 
ya know what they say..30's are the new 20's these days


----------



## Dancer (Oct 28, 2010)

16 1/2


----------



## Rufus (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm 21 if you wanted to know... anyway why "furfags" this thread sounds anti furry...


----------



## jcfynx (Oct 30, 2010)

Heh heh you're all a bunch of babys..... >;9c


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Oct 30, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Heh heh you're all a bunch of babys..... >;9c



ass.


----------



## Kendrubbin (Oct 30, 2010)

God. Damn. 16 :|


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Oct 30, 2010)

You may want to divide up the younger ages into more options. 15-20 is really broad on the internet for a poll. incriments of 2 years from the ages of 13 to 25 would make for a good poll i think.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 31, 2010)

17 for the win!


----------



## Ratte (Oct 31, 2010)

Gaius_Baltar said:


> You may want to divide up the younger ages into more options. 15-20 is really broad on the internet for a poll. incriments of 2 years from the ages of 13 to 25 would make for a good poll i think.


 
Kind of hard when you're only allowed x number of options, bro.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

16, I am. And about 607 people here are 15-20? omagad.

I really hate giving out my age on the internet... A lot of people have found it extremely suprising that I am 16! Still, my age is something I should try and get out of the way _first_ instead of giving away some false identity and sticking to it. In fact, when I was 14, I always lied and said I was 16. Now I actually am 16, I can say that I'm 17 next year.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm 19. Interesting to see this broken down so nicely.


----------



## ken2012 (Nov 2, 2010)

Remember what should be remembered, and forget what should be forgotten.Alter what is changeable, and accept what is mutable.


----------



## Suiraqua (Nov 4, 2010)

18 and I'm a TOTAL furfag *flips wrist* XD

Not surprised about the results, though. I always figured the fandom HAD to be nerdy, anti-social, virgin high school and college students. XP


----------



## The Lyre Of Orpheus (Nov 7, 2010)

19 year old 'fag here


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

15 here~ And yeah, *blushes* furfag..


----------



## jcfynx (Nov 9, 2010)

Wolfendal said:


> 15 years old and a fag also


 
Prove it. :3c


----------



## Wolfendal (Nov 9, 2010)

jcfynx said:


> Prove it. :3c


 How? Fapping? XD


----------



## DeitySephiroth (Nov 15, 2010)

Wolfendal said:


> How? Fapping? XD


 I smell a challenge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ^_^


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 15, 2010)

Ben said:


> But Ratte, if I reveal my age, people's perceptions of me will be shattered. My internet identity will be compromised _forever._
> 
> 17.



highlighted it.

17.


----------



## israfur (Nov 16, 2010)

ima 20yo.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

26, but I don't feel it, or look it...


----------



## israfur (Nov 17, 2010)

DingoWolfAU said:


> 26, but I don't feel it, or look it...


 Younger, or older?
Everyone thinks I'm a few years younger than I already am lmao.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 17, 2010)

israfur said:


> Everyone thinks I'm a few years younger than I already am lmao.


 Younger, People generally assume I'm anywhere between 18 and 21


----------



## Twilight-the-kitsune (Nov 17, 2010)

im 18


----------



## Demolockte (Nov 18, 2010)

i'm 16 and at the "nth" level of furfaggotry x3


----------



## ShinZag (Nov 20, 2010)

im 18


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 20, 2010)

Furfaggotry? What be that? 

Im 18 years old, btw.


----------



## Usarise (Nov 20, 2010)

15 and not a fag. :V


----------



## CarlMinez (Nov 20, 2010)

Usarise said:


> 15 and not a fag. :V


 
One should have to define "fag".


----------



## Tag (Nov 20, 2010)

26, and in a few months, 27... which is pretty faggoty.


----------



## DaniSkunk (Nov 20, 2010)

I be 21 here, as of this month.


----------



## Skystrider (Nov 21, 2010)

23 years old here, fairly new to the furry community


----------



## Dalek_Duck (Nov 22, 2010)

man thought I would be ancient...

31 here


----------



## Harlequin Raven (Nov 22, 2010)

I am 27.


----------



## lafeel (Nov 22, 2010)

Older than I was last year.


----------



## Ainoko (Nov 22, 2010)

lafeel said:


> Older than I was last year.


 
thatis all that needs to be said


----------



## AshFox (Nov 24, 2010)

I am 18 years old myself and a proud Furfag


----------



## Solarifur (Nov 25, 2010)

16 here.but people say I look 18....


----------



## Chilla (Nov 29, 2010)

wow so many 15-20 year olds ;o 

Im 18! yay i can drink smoke and bang! yet i dont do any. ;(


----------



## Lucid Argent (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm lost in a sea of 18-year-olds.


----------



## //// (Dec 8, 2010)

Barely legal in some state


----------



## Sax (Dec 10, 2010)

I had no idea most people were so young on this forum 0-o


----------



## TreacleFox (Dec 10, 2010)

I have moved up on the poll since I have been 15 for about 6 months. =/


----------



## Eolis (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah i usually have the tendancy to assume people are all my age then im surprised to find i be surrounded by youngins.

m and im 21


----------



## Noise (Jan 5, 2011)

18.. nearly 19


----------



## Clutch (Jan 5, 2011)

im 16.. nothing special...


----------



## Morroke (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh hey I haven't posted in here recently, think last time I was 16..17 when I posted? Err, I'm 18 now.


----------



## Taint (Jan 6, 2011)

19 =D


----------



## Ashern (Jan 6, 2011)

Going to be 17 in four months


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm 16......I had no idea there were so many furries my age


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 7, 2011)

I just turned 18. Still new to the young adult world.


----------



## Trogdor_24 (Jan 7, 2011)

BlackDragonAlpha said:


> I just turned 18. Still new to the young adult world.


 
I like ur pic  (On an unrelated note ) .


----------



## IngramFan (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm 14 and still in grade school...... I hate being a young furry. ^^;


----------



## Monster. (Jan 7, 2011)

Er. I'm nineteen. It scares me how many underage furs are on here.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 7, 2011)

I grew an age. :V
I'm nineteen now, not that it matters to the poll... >_>


----------



## RogueSareth (Jan 8, 2011)

Close enough to 22 ( like 2 months )


----------



## Love! (Jan 8, 2011)

i'm old enough to get blackout drunk legally and young enough to wake up feeling fine the next morning


----------



## Joshi2853 (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm 17. Woo~


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

21, i'll be 22 in about two weeks haha, happy birthday in afghanistan >.<


----------



## ZephyrtheDragon (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm 15 1/2 and proud of it


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 10, 2011)

ZephyrtheDragon said:


> I'm 15 1/2 and proud of it


 
awws, yoos jus' a widdle gai!

hah, nah it seems you are part of a vast amount of the FAF poll, so it's not like your alone out there, but 1/2? i didn't think anyone said that anymore lol


----------



## LupineLove (Jan 11, 2011)

This place just got a little sketchier. I JUST turned 19.


----------



## Kilter (Jan 11, 2011)

This poll makes me feel old hanging around here now....and I'm only 24


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 11, 2011)

Kilter said:


> This poll makes me feel old hanging around here now....and I'm only 24


 

lol don't worry, you are still far from the oldest


----------



## mtlrdnt (Jan 13, 2011)

close to 21 but hey, what else could I chose from?


----------



## Bayou (Jan 13, 2011)

17, and looks like most are in the 15-20 range, how awesome.
It's like a baby boom.


----------



## vloggah (Jan 14, 2011)

Bayou said:


> 17, and looks like most are in the 15-20 range, how awesome.
> It's like a baby boom.


 
Blame it on Disney/Nickelodian/rebellious teens of our generation.

I'm 17, but only for the next hour and a half.  Woot. 18 should be a better year for me.

EDIT: Also, I really want "Nerf Herder" to stay as my title. I didn't realize this, but "Herpa derpin' nerf herder" sounds awesome.


----------



## iiiFoxy (Jan 14, 2011)

Ish 19...kinda a fragile guy though


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2011)

vloggah said:


> EDIT: Also, I really want "Nerf Herder" to stay as my title. I didn't realize this, but "Herpa derpin' nerf herder" sounds awesome.


 
lol that sounds pretty funny


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 14, 2011)

14 here.

Woot! I'm part of the cancer that's killing the fandom!


----------



## Kitsune_Morric (Jan 14, 2011)

Grycho said:


> 14 here.
> 
> Woot! I'm part of the cancer that's killing the fandom!


 
you bastard!

lol and i wouldn't just blame it on a specific age group, it's really a mentality thing


----------



## tonecameg (Jan 14, 2011)

18


----------

